# removal deep neck mass



## njbrown (Aug 27, 2009)

My question is if a physician removes 2 deep neck masses on same side how would you bill that out as 21556 with 2 units or with modifier 51?


----------



## sbenden719 (Aug 28, 2009)

we bill ...21556 on one line
and       21556-51 on the second line

hope it helps


----------



## jthweatt (Aug 28, 2009)

I would use 21556 and 21556-59.

Jerri


----------



## njbrown (Aug 28, 2009)

*neck mass*

thanks for you help


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 8, 2009)

I would use 21556 and 21556-59. Just make sure that your documentation stands on its own. you know, seperate sites... so forth


----------

